# Hi



## Soozie (Aug 30, 2016)

Hi, I'm Soozie. I've been an urban beekeeper for about 3 months and things are 
Going well, so far. I am very glad to have this forum as a resource!


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Soozie!


----------



## Hive5ive (Nov 21, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## Scott Gough (Dec 10, 2015)

Welcome to Beesource and good luck on your journey.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and enjoy your bees.


----------

